# EckoMac !!!



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shanna I hope you have the best birthday! I love all these June birthday's seriously  

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthdayyyy!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday! :woof:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday to u! If there weren't 3000+ miles between us we'd be having beers tonight!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy birthday ecko! Forget beers I was thinking strip clubs...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy birthday!! I feel bad now because I've been seeing all of these name posts but haven't looked at them. Had no idea they were bday posts. LOTS of June birthdays huh. Guess I'm not as special as I thought 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Happy birthday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday Shanna!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yay for June B-days!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwww, thanks guys. It was pretty mild, but the next two weekends I will be drinking enough beer to put down an elephant. LOL!

Lu Lu, we drink together every weekend, just not in person. LOL!

JTP I'm down for a boobie bar anytime my man!!

Much love to my GP family!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh dang, I missed it. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I only go to those establishments with gals of the female persuasion. I find it to be alot more fun that way. If im ever in the area we will definitely shut shit down lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I only go to those establishments with gals of the female persuasion. I find it to be alot more fun that way. If im ever in the area we will definitely shut shit down lol


Um, yeah, where else do you see boobies? I don't do banana hammocks. I prefer the bars you prefer. LOL! So if you're ever in FL, we will def tear up the town.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol oh I know I was trying to political correctly say I only go to strip clubs with lesbians lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lol oh I know I was trying to political correctly say I only go to strip clubs with lesbians lol


LMAO!! Now I get it.
Get more girls that way.


----------

